
Tracking DHS Plane Flying Over San Bernadino Mass Shooting - c-slice
http://www.flightradar24.com/8266504
======
fnordfnordfnord
N404KR ? Or another?

~~~
c-slice
And N497PC (has no callsign)
[http://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinquiry/NNum_Results.aspx?NN...](http://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinquiry/NNum_Results.aspx?NNumbertxt=N497PC)

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
It's a Pilatus light turboprop. ICE, Immigration Customs Enforcement ~7 years
ago.
[http://flightaware.com/photos/view/53716-5521e014cab4a6aa9de...](http://flightaware.com/photos/view/53716-5521e014cab4a6aa9de9979cc3cb711373ae88e8/all/sort/date/page/10091)

